# Happy Birthday Silversage!



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2019)

I hope you have a great day and an even better year.


----------



## msmofet (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy birthday SS!


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 29, 2019)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday, Silversage!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy Birthday Silversage.  

I am forever grateful to you for sharing your recipes!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Jun 30, 2019)

Hauoli la hanau (that's Hawaiian for Happy Birthday) !!


----------



## Silversage (Jun 30, 2019)

Thank you all.  I spent the day doing chores around the house.  But then my friends took me to dinner at a new place in town, and we had a great time.  My first social security check comes this month!


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy belated birthday, Silversage! [emoji512] [emoji322] [emoji485]


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 30, 2019)

Happy belated, Silversage!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 1, 2019)

Belated Happy Birthday, Silversage.


----------

